# Linksys wireless network - disconnects briefly every few minutes.



## Max77Rave (Apr 14, 2002)

I have a Linksys Wireless-G router and a Linksys PCI card. My router is in another room, probably 30 or so feet away. Everything seems to work fine BUT the internet will disconnect for like a second, every 5 minutes or so. It's like the card loses the signal, not the router. Or I suppose it could be the router. There is a cordless phone, but it's in a different room from the router and barely used. 

This is an extremely frustrating problem as I play online games and a disconnect like this all the time is totally unacceptable. I have tried switching channels through the router setup page and tinkering here and there with my network options, but I am not very knowledgeable about such things. I even bought larger antennas for the router but it doesn't help anything. 

I read about this problem posted here a while back but the thread was pretty dead. Guy had the exact same equipment and problem that I did. But the problem was never solved or so I assume by the lack of replies or followups. 

If anyone can help me, I would greatly appreciate it. I don't want to spend another $100 for long cabling after I spent all of this money before to avoid the cables in the first place. Thanks.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

How many PC's are using the connection, and how are the IP's assigned..

have you tried changing the wireless channel..

I had this problem with a linksys WRT54G, by going into the settings and setting the IP lease time up to it's maximum, it solved the problem of the connected PC's losing thier IP addresses. 

This normally happens if you don't have a good range of addresses set for the DHCP server to give out and you have a PC with a static IP on the network.. The DHCP doesn't know about the static IP and attempts to assign the same IP to another machine which brings down the whole network.


----------



## Max77Rave (Apr 14, 2002)

Thanks for the quick reply. I did mention I already tried switching channels and that didn't help. There is really only my PC, but there is a laptop that the other people who live here occasionally use. I'm not too knowledgeable about networking so I'm not sure about the IPs. How can I get that info?

I also took your advice on the lease thing. I changed 'client lease time' from 0 minutes to 9999 which I guess is maximum. Is that what you meant?

Again, thanks. If there is a way for me to find the info you asked about, please let me know. I really want to get this solved. 

Thanks!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I have zero experience with a wireless PCI card, but unless there is an external antenna placed away from the PC it seems to me that it is entirely possible for the PC itself to interfere with the wireless signal. Maybe when the fan starts or stops, or a CD drive, or even the hard drive.

If there is any merit to my theory, the interference would be more or less depending on the position of the interfering element relative to the signal path.

So, try the suggestions of the experienced people like gotrootdude, but if the problem remains try altering the orientation or the position of the PC--try to get the PCI card "facing" the router.

And, finally, to help alleviate the frustration of helpers and others searching for a solution, PLEASE document any improvement/solution here. Thanks.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Yes. the PC itself, or any other metal or electrical device can be a source of interference, or block the signal.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I just thought of something else; in my previous residence I had an alarm system, partially wired, partially wireless. To save batteries the wireless elements did not transmit continuously, but EVERY N MINUTES THEY SENT A SIGNAL to the control station just to let it know that everything was OK. Have no idea about the frequency, but the regularity made me think of your "every 5 minutes or so."

My Belkin wireless router manual includes, "Unplug and remove the battery from any cordless phone that operate [sic] on the 2.4GHz band (check manufacturers information). If this fixes the problem, your phone may be interfering."


----------



## Max77Rave (Apr 14, 2002)

Well, changed the client lease time and it still does not work. I would try that trick about removing the battery from the phone except that I was having a problem with it even before a phone line was installed in this house. 

Anymore suggestions?


----------



## Max77Rave (Apr 14, 2002)

YES! I posted my problem at a Gamespot forum and the guy's solution worked!! 

"I had something like what you are describing several months ago.

For me, I bought a Zonet Wireless USB adapter. Apparently from what I've read, Windows doesn't detect/register USB wireless connections as thoroughly/correctly as it might a PCI or PCMCIA card.

Windows' built in wireless utility, the Wireless Zero Configuration service, will consistently try to find better networks for your USB wireless connection even if you are currently connected to one and satisfied. This is what causes that annoying splitting every so often.. or at least, was in my case. My wireless access point is one room next to me, so distance was not the issue.

Basically you want to use the software that came with your wireless NIC. If you have a Zonet, use the Zonet utility on the CDROM. If you have linksys, use the linksys software.

You'll also need to disable the Wireless Zero Configuration service.

To do this:

Right click on My Computer -> Manage -> Click "Services and Applications" node -> Click "Services" -> Scroll to the very bottom, double click on "Wireless Zero Configuration" -> Set "Startup Type" to "Disabled", and also click the "STOP" button.

Hopefully that fixes your problem."


----------



## compaq40 (Mar 3, 2005)

I have a similar problem where my wireless laptop connection cuts off after 15mins and sometimes reconnects again or else it just sits in the "acquiring network address" status. When I view available wireless connections, I have usually got 4 or 5 choices (although only one of those is my own!!). I can connect to the others and the connection does not drop off after 15mins which leads me to believe it is my netgear modem that is the problem. I have tried enabling/disabling WEP security but makes no difference. I'm getting just about ready to go and buy a big long cable as this wireless carry-on is doing my head right in. Hope somebody can give me some advice...


----------



## compaq40 (Mar 3, 2005)

Got up today and thought I would have another go at figuring out the disconnection problem and as if by magic the damn thing has been working fine and hasnt disconnected for over 2hrs! Only thing that has been done is disconnecting the telephone from the filter as i was nightshift and dint want disturbed. Could a phone downside of the modem cause problems?


----------



## rashedsiraj (Jun 14, 2005)

I found this info on microsoft's website:


If you are running the Microsoft® Windows® XP operating system with Service Pack 1 (SP1), you might lose connection to your wireless network every 3 to 5 minutes. This can be caused by incorrect wireless network security settings. To solve this problem, you need to disable 802.1x authentication on your wireless network, as described below.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

To disable 802.1x authentication in Windows XP
Click Start, point to Connect To, click Show all connections, and then double-click your wireless network.
On the General tab, click Properties.
Click the Wireless Networks tab.
Under Preferred Networks, click your home network, and then click Properties.
Click the Authentication tab, and then click to clear the Enable IEEE 802.1x authentication for this network check box, if it is selected. If you cannot click this check box, then you are not using 802.1x authentication or wireless security.


----------

